

Conkeror: Web Browsing the Emacs Way - Adrock
http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2010/12/conkeror-web-browsing-emacs-way.html

======
Adrock
I was just listening to the episode of Mostly Lazy where Phil Hagelberg is
interviewed [1]. It's filled with great thoughts and he mentioned that he's
been using this browser since 2006, so I figured I'd give it a shot. It's got
a learning curve, but so far it seems worth it.

[1] [http://mostlylazy.com/2012/09/21/episode-8-phil-hagelberg-
em...](http://mostlylazy.com/2012/09/21/episode-8-phil-hagelberg-empowering-
userspace-in-heroku-leiningen-and-emacs/)

